# Is there a lost and found for pets in edgar county?



## ouidadhees (Apr 6, 2011)

I Lost my puppy today and i was woundering if the internet has a lost and found so i can get my puppy back.Just maybe someone would find him and let me know somehow.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Visit the DogLost site with a description and they help with "lost posters" etc. Also describe in plenty of detail the description of the dog, where it was lost etc.


----------

